
Verizon Denies DSL Because of Subscriber's Name - nreece
http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/26089374.html
======
irinotecan
I'm surprised this hasn't been a problem before for Verizon. Many Japanese
surnames, when romanized, have the string 'shit' in it. In fact, ICANN had to
change their rules for domain name registration to allow for this after many
people couldn't register romanized Japanese words

------
sammyo
An example of how not to use regular expressions?

